# My Sterling bicycles



## MantonSmith (Dec 17, 2014)

These are my Sterling bikes. Made in Kenosha WI.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 17, 2014)

Yum!!!!!


----------



## ballooney (Dec 17, 2014)

Very nice...love the badge.  My son is named Sterling so I always pick up anything bike related with his name on it from badges, bells, wrenches, and hopefully a complete bike some day.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 17, 2014)

very nice,the green/red combo is cool


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 17, 2014)

Sterling...Slogan....*Built Like a Watch*.  Part of the American Bicycle Co by 1900 and part of Pope Mfg. Co by 1904. Very nice bikes.


----------



## sam (Dec 17, 2014)

Here's my Sterling:



at least they were Sterling till Columbia sued!


----------



## T120TT (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice bikes MS. I just got my hands on what I believe is a 94/5 model e Sterling (round crank arms). No chain adjusters for one thing. Metal rims, some spokes dbl butted, some not. Wood bars, Sterling tool pouch. Correct hubs, but front axle wrong. Damaged cap threads on rat trap pedal. Light green paint covers olive. Need an expert. Might that be you? Thanks, Mik


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 28, 2014)

Early badge pre 96


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 27, 2018)

Oops edit


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Mar 10, 2018)

Do you have clearer pictures of the badges?


----------

